# Luftdruck bei Nässe?



## gonzo_trial (6. Juni 2002)

So, da am Sonntag Schönborn ansteht und es wohl wiedermal Regnen wird frag ich mal was die meisten hier dazu sagen.

weniger Luftdruck bei Nässe = mehr Grip?

Ich weiß es nicht genau, ich bin in Thalheim mit etwas weniger gefahren und fands eigentlich ******* aber vieleicht währs mit mehr Luftdruck genauso oder noch schlimmer gewesen!?

Ich stell mir das so vor, das wenn man weniger Luftdruck fährt die Stollen wegknicken dadurch das sich die Reifenoberfläche mehr bewegt. Hat man mehr Luftdruck sind die Stollen kuasi richtig gerade wegzeigend und lassen sich nicht so leicht umknicken, also währe ja weniger luftdruck falsch!?

Was sagt ihr dazu oder wie macht ihr das!?

Ronny


----------



## mtb-trialer (6. Juni 2002)

weniger ist schon ok! aber nicht zuviel weil man sih dann kaum noch wegfedern kann!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Juni 2002)

Hm naja normal fahr ich vorne im 2.1er Panaracer 1.8br und hinten im Echo 1.9bar
als ich in thalheim war hatt ich hinten 1.7bar und da hab ich richtig gemerkt wie der reifen zur seite gerutscht ist aufner schrägen platte, beim balancieren, man setzt das vorder oder hinterrad nur einen centimeter zurseite (beim balancieren ebend) und schon walgt sich der reifen etwas zur seite und rutscht danach durch die beschleunigungsspitze etwas zur seite von daher sollt doch eher mehr nötig sein?

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (7. Juni 2002)

Tja also den richtigen Luftdruck zu finden, find ich auch ziemlich schwer. Wenn man es aber so will, ist weniger Luft bei Nässe auf jeden Fall besser. Ganz einfach schon deswegen, weil sich die Auflagefläche des Reifens enorm verbreitert. 
Zu wenig ist aber in der Hinsicht schon wieder blöd, wenn man an ner Schräge ist. Dann könnte der Reifen ploppen. 
Mehr Luftdruck macht für meine Begriffe nicht viel Sinn.  
Ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man seinen Fahrstil bei Nässe abändern muss. Schnelle und hektische Bewegungen werden von daher schnell mit nem Abrutscher bestraft. Somit ist es vielleicht besser sich nen "Rettungspunkt" zu suchen. Genau einen Punkt anvisieren, von dem man kaum abrutschen kann, insofern es den gibt  Dann muss man aber auch alles geben um sicher zu landen. Eine gute Vorraussicht ist hierfür eigentlich Grundvoraussetzung.
Das sind so meine Erfahrungswerte.....falls ich falsch liege, dann klärt mich bitte auf, da ich bei Nässe auch ziemlich schlecht fahre und das will ich ändern!

Grüsse
Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (7. Juni 2002)

Jo matze, das wahr ja am anfang in Calbe besonders mein Problem und in Kitzscher auchnoch, ich war nich Ruig genug wegen die Aufregung, in Thalheim hat sich das schon etwas gelegt und es wird immer besser, hast ja in Weißenfells irgendwie gesehn denksch... Aber ich weiß nich du gfährst nich auto oderso aber da isses auch so wenn man zu wenig Luft hat dann drückt sich die Mittelfläche Stark nach innen und du fährst nurnoch auf den äußeren Rändern. So sollts eigentlich Theoretisch beim Fahrrad fast genauso sein, das heist du Stehst auf den Seiten und in der Mitte is nix! Demzufolge weniger Auflagefläche. aber auch der Druck dadrauf ist ja entscheidend, man muß so sehn umsoweniger fläche mit umso mehr Druck steht der Reifen auf der Fläche. Das hattmer mal iner Ausbildung in Physik, so sollts mit Bremsbelägen auch sein.

Gehmermal vonner gleichen Mischung aus, da isses dann egal wie groß die Auflagefläche ist denn umso größer der Belag umso größer ist auch der Reibwert bei gleicher Anpresskraft allerdings dadurch das die Fläche Größerist ins die Anpresskraft (quasi pro mm²) kleiner von daher sollts die selben verzögerungswerte bringen.


Ronny


----------



## Citytrialer (7. Juni 2002)

kommt immer drauf an aber auf jedenfal weniger wen ich nach mir gehen würde wurde ich sagen beim 20 zoll so ungefär 1.2 Bar.Beim 26 zoll weis ich nicht aber auch weniger aber nicht auf hatkor sonder immer so das wes noch federt. sonn´st brigt es nichts das man überhaubt luft auf den reifen hat


----------



## gonzo_trial (7. Juni 2002)

Boah ihr mit eure supermega niedrige Luftdrücke regt mich auf! 

Ronny


----------



## mtb-trialer (7. Juni 2002)

es kommt halt immer darauf an was man für nen mantel fahr ich z.b. bin letztens noch den michelindownhill gefahren und das mit nur 0,9 bar und hatte bestimmt 3monate keinen platten!


----------



## gonzo_trial (7. Juni 2002)

Ich kann in dem Echo auch 1 bar fahren und bekomme keinen platten nur schwabbelt der Reifen dann hin und her wie er will und nich wie ich will!
Najagut 1bar währ krass wenig, bei richtig steile treppen wirds wohl durchschlagen und dadurch so gut wie kein Grip. Und bei weiten Gaps wo ich schon angst bekomm ob ich das dann schaffe werd ich wohl den Schlauch zerdonnern mit dem Echo denk ich.

Wieviel Druck fährst du inne HotS ?


Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (7. Juni 2002)

Was nützt dir denn der Luftdruck vom HOT S, wenn du Echo fährst?? Eines, was du selbst weißt, aber zu verdrängen scheinst, ist, dass meiner Meinung nach es egal ist ob du nen Echo, Miche, Conti, Maxxis.....fährst. Wenn die Teile nass sind, dann ist es schwer auf Beton oder Holz grip zu haben.  Ich denke mal, wir müssen an unsere Technik arbeiten. 
Ich versuche mal kamikazemäßig Hindernisse zu umgehen. Vielleicht kann man das ja mal machen. Ansonsten an Schrägen sich nicht erst hängen lassen und Zwischendinger machen, sonder ab mit Schmackes un hoch oder was weiß ich wohin. Ich probiers ganz einfach mal aus. Wir werden ja sehen ob's klappt. Vielleicht regnets ja auch erst später und wir können zu trocken Conditions trialen


----------



## gonzo_trial (7. Juni 2002)

Naja das is klar das man auf holz kein grip hat, da is der luftdruck egal.

in thalheim da wo masters des steile teil runner fahrn mußte, bist da diese paletten hochgekommen die schrägen davor um auf die hohe plattform zu kommen?

Da bin ich immer gescheitert. naja einmal hatt ichs vorderrad schon ganz oben die andern male bin ich total wechgerutscht, konnt mich noch gerade an die paletten festhalten 
Aber gehn tud das auch, mit einem sicherheitsfuß währs wohl gegangen aber ich hab ja vorher wie immer unsinnige füße gesetzt.

Also bringts nich mehr grip, wenn ich auch mit viel luftdruck zurecht komme. Aber ehrlichgesagt gings mir nur um das letzte bischen wenns um backwheelhops geht, wenn man was hohes in "" runterdroppen muß das ich da nich wechrutsche und nen frontflip mache oderso 
Sonst is Nässe garnichtmal so schlimm



Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerry (7. Juni 2002)

Also gonzo ich weis nicht ob der obige Verglich zwischen Auto- und Radreifen gut ist!
Das mit dem Druck und den Reifen das hatte ich auch in der Fahrschule, aber das kannst du doch nicht auch einen Radreifen anwenden! Schließlich fahren wir das nicht mit der gesammten Auflagefläche. D.h. wenn zu wenig Druck drauf ist, liegen die Seitenstollen mit auf, aber die mittleren gehen nicht nach oben!
Somit hast du eine höhere Auflagefläche!
Das Prob was du jetzt noch hast, ist der schlechte Durchschlagschutz und die Unkontrolierbarkeit des Reifens auf Grund der schwachen Flanken!

Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. Juni 2002)

Nö mit durchschlägen hab ich eigentlich keine Probleme nur des Wegrutschen auf Schrägen. Merkt man ebend wenn man im Trockenen von ca. 1.30cm Runterdropt auf ne 20° Schräge wie dann Hinten der Reifen weggeht.

Aber ich fahre auch bei Trockenen mit weniger Luftdruck Schlechter als mit viel.

Mit viel da Hüpf ich quasi hoch auf die Nächste STeinreihe quasi, stehe dann meist knapp kann aber gleich ohne Balancieren oderso weiter hochhüpfen.

Mit Wenig luftdruck Spring ich hoch, Lande knapp, aber irgednwie Rutsche ich dann wieder Rückwärts Runter und muß dadurch hektisch hin und herhüpfen bis ich nen Fuß setzen muß!

Ronny


----------

